# Date/Time keeps changing



## rogermr (Apr 21, 2008)

Why does the date and time on my computer keeps on changing everytime I reset. After 2-3 minutes it goes back 3 years. There was a power outage,does that have anything to do with it. My operating system is windows xp help please


----------



## Peagreen (Apr 21, 2008)

Try

Start>Control Panel>Date,Time,Language&RegionalOptions>Region&LanguageOptions

Make sure all them are set to your country (on every tab)

Then Try

Start>Control Panel>Date,Time,Language&RegionalOptions>Date&Time

make sure the first tab is correct, select second tab and set it too where you live

make sure thrid tab is correct also

Any problems or need details jus ask 

Peagreen


----------



## Peagreen (Apr 21, 2008)

after thinking about this more thouroghly, it could also be a dieing battery on the motherboard and this seems more probable as you said the pc dies out. try taking the round battery out for 5 minutes and replace it. if that doesnt work then purchase a new one, this should do it.

peagreen


----------



## ricosuave (Dec 16, 2007)

there is a registry hack that will force the windows to update the time more frequently than the default (daily?) than it is.

it might be worth your time to find that tweak, change it, and make sure the time gets updated often.

i did this successfully on my mother in laws computer when I couldnt get to her and her dying battery since she live fairly remotely, and no one around could help her.


----------

